# 5288 transmission slips under power



## DSTOCK (Feb 19, 2012)

What could be our problem. Our 5288 will slip and come to a complete stop when pulling a load. Usually it does not cause a problem until you have been pulling for a while and the tractor has warmed up. It will begin slipping and shutters, finally stopping. If you press the foot clutch and release, it will try to pull again. If it does begin to pull, it will not be very long and it will act up again. It does not matter whether the speed shift lever is in the low gear or the high gear. Moving it from left to right or visa versa does not make any difference. You will need to clutch the tractor before it will try to move again. When pulling a planter, drill or grain cart, the tractor does not have any problem. When pulling a chisel plow or field cultivator that pulls harder, you will have problems until you just give up. What tests can we perform to prove what the problem is? Could our problem be clutch packs?
Dan


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

How many hours has she done ??

Sounds like main clutch pack is onits way out, have you done a pressure test?? if it is main clutch it will soon fail asthe Clutch plates cannot put up with too much slippage ???


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

We rented a 5288 from a local dealer to chop hay one year because our big tractor was down at the time. The tractor did exactly as you describe and when I told the dealer's service man, he said it was probably the main clutch going out. I remember something about rollers and not grabbing correctly, but that was 8-10 years ago and I don't recall exactly.

One thing that is different, is that this tractor would do it even when not under load. It kept happening as I drove it back to the dealer on the road with nothing behind it. Probably was about ready to fail completely.


----------



## DSTOCK (Feb 19, 2012)

We have wondering if it was the clutch packs. How would you pressure test to determine if it is the cause? Should the pressure test be conducted when the tractor is at operating temperature and under a load? Can you be specific as to where gauges should be attached?
Dan


----------

